# Eine ganz schwere Aufgabe beim Kabeleins "Quiz Break"



## Hercules2008 (10 Jan. 2011)




----------



## winisall (10 Jan. 2011)

Äh sorry. Die is mir zu anspruchsvoll....


----------



## Matthi (10 Jan. 2011)

Ich finde folgendes schwerer: deutsche Stadt mit FURTFRANK 
da weiß ich nie was die Lösung ist bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Miraculix (10 Jan. 2011)

*...and the 350 Mücken goes to...*

....Miraculix!!!!!!!

WARUM fragt ihr euch???

...weil, auf dem rechten Teil des Bildes hat Homer in jedem Fall
wesentlich mehr Haare (1. Fehler ) und definitiv auch die entschieden größeren Brüste (2. Fehler  :WOW...







...war doch eigentlich gar nicht so schwer... :crazy: rofl3


----------



## Karrel (10 Jan. 2011)

na das hat schon ne weile gedauert bis ich das mit dem t-shirt mitbekommen hab!


----------

